# Triple points registration



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2010)

My sister received a code for *TRIPLE AGR POINTS* between Feb 1 and Apr 30. It appears to be targeted!  (Her's took but mine did not!) So it may not work for you!

Enter code *47068*!


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 8, 2010)

I didn't get an email and the code didn't work for me.

Looks targeted from my end.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 8, 2010)

Probably for those who haven't ridden recently or don't ride much.


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 8, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> My sister received a code for *TRIPLE AGR POINTS* between Feb 1 and Apr 30. It appears to be targeted!  (Her's took but mine did not!) So it may not work for you!
> Enter code *47068*!


It did not work for me either. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Bigval109 (Feb 8, 2010)

Rumpled said:


> I didn't get an email and the code didn't work for me.Looks targeted from my end.


It didn't work for me either :angry:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 8, 2010)

No luck on my end either


----------



## nomis (Feb 8, 2010)

Triple Point Registration ... Fail ... :wacko:


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Mr FSS, "for those who don't ride much" :blink: I got that promo and thats why I went to Galesburg last weekend! :lol: I just haven't ridden "lately". Its not that I don't ride much! :lol: So, TravelerGuru, I went to GBB for $128 RT and purchased a roomette for $107 and spent about $50 dollors on breakfast and lunch, how many points will I acrue?


----------



## acelafan (Feb 8, 2010)

It was worth a try, but no go! :huh:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 8, 2010)

RailFanLNK said:


> So, TravelerGuru, I went to GBB for $128 RT and purchased a roomette for $107 and spent about $50 dollors on breakfast and lunch, how many points will I acrue?


More then I did not riding a train!


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 8, 2010)

Darn. And I had a trip lined up that would have gotten me 1700 base points.


----------



## gswager (Feb 9, 2010)

Already did last fall. Perfect timing- I did collected a pretty good amount of points during AU Boston Gathering


----------

